# CSUSA July Group buy#2



## qballizhere (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been in contact with monty and jeweler53 and there is enough interest to have a second one. If you were on the wait list please still respond here. I should get the list and start to message them to let them know that they need to go here and still sign up. Yes I repeated myself for a reason. It may occur that they still need to sign up here. 

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of  25% plus the CSUSA total sales discount of 13% for a decent savings.  This buy is open to the first 15 respondents to this thread OR until July 3th at 11:59, *whichever occurs first*. There is a minimum purchase of 10 kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below:

  PAYPAL ONLY:
  I will be placing the order on Monday, July 9th. I must have PayPal  funded by Saturday, July 7th at 11:59 PM Eastern Time US (avoids the  midnight/AM/PM questions). If you have not made the PP payment by that  time I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as  well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I  ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks  someone else out of a chance to participate. 

  SHIPPING:
  Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box  (within USA). 

  KITS AVAILABLE:
  For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the  Artisan kits only.  Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern,  and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based  on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed). I  used a previous group buy spreadsheet.

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy.  Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included.

  There will be NO backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out  of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to  confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of  all kits, so this shouldn’t be an issue, but please understand if it  happens. 

  Domestic Insurance:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.  I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it  leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once  it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire  insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost.

  International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition  – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and  insurance would be required. I realize this method is the most expensive  but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must  also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be  responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as  international shipping cost, I will give you an estimate and you will  PayPal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact  postage is calculated at the post office, I will refund you any  difference via PayPal and you can do the same for any shortage. I  apologize in advance if this is unacceptable to you, and I hope you can  understand my position.

  The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost including both  the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is  high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after  the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%.   If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy,  but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. You will notice that the  spreadsheet includes 2 small fees: a handling fee and a fee to cover the  PayPal costs.
  I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

  Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and  correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 15 to respond  “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.”  I will give you my email  address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of  the spreadsheet. It *requires*:

*Your IAP screen name*
*Your “real” name*
*Your PayPal linked email address*

*If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!*

  Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I  will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in  spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very  specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 2, 2012)

Put me in


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in, please!


----------



## hanau (Jul 2, 2012)

count me in for at least 10 kits


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm In for 10

Harry


----------



## lwalden (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in, please! I will be buying at least 10 kits!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry...i'm in for at least 10!  Sometimes i just get so anxious to post i forget part of it!


----------



## Kenessl (Jul 3, 2012)

Put me in for ten.
Ken


----------



## johnnyw (Jul 3, 2012)

*CSUSA GROUP BUY*

I'm in for at least 10.

Thanks
Johnny


----------



## vanngo5d (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in for at least 10

Thanks,
Don Vann


----------



## JohnR06 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can I get in on this one too?  I was a dollar late for round 1, though I didn't get on the waiting list.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 3, 2012)

Roger:  I missed out on the first one and failed to get on the list.  Count me in for at least ten.  Thanks


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 3, 2012)

It is for anyone that missed it or just wants in that is fine. It is open to anyone not just the wait list.

5 spots left


----------



## marshall (Jul 3, 2012)

i want in for at least 10 kits


----------



## evjenkins (Jul 3, 2012)

*group buy*

Please count me in for 10.
evjenkins


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 4, 2012)

I need to say for at least 10 kits.


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok I have sent a message to everyone that is in with my info. You have till sat to get everything back to me.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 4, 2012)

*First timer*

Roger:  This being my first participation in a group buy, I'm a little unsure of myself.  I did a quick printout of my totals  but it doesn't include insurance and I guess we're not totally sure about the 13 %,  How do I figure the total cost.  Final total on print out is $170.49 without the insurance, if the 13 % applies.  Should I forward you a spreadsheet so you can take a look?  I want to do everything correctly!


----------



## killer-beez (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm in if there is a spot...  Thanks...


----------



## chrisk (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry thougth it was still open. I'll be in the next time. Thanks to the guys helping us with these group buys.


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 4, 2012)

The spreadsheet will not calculate insurance it will be billed if you want it when it is ready to ship. Just pay what is in the spreadsheet and I will do the rest.


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok for the ones that sent in the spreadsheet and payments the order has been placed everything is in stock but 1 item was discontinued that was on the spreadsheet. It should ship today.


----------



## evjenkins (Jul 10, 2012)

*group purchase*

Hey guys,
Sorry I missed the group purchase but I was in the hospital with a  "little" heart problem. Hope to make the next one. Thanks


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 14, 2012)

The box arrived yesterday and I had started sorting it out. I will be working on it today and finishing it up.


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 14, 2012)

I have gone through all the pieces and there is a few that are missing. I will contact those people via pm.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 16, 2012)

evjenkins said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry I missed the group purchase but I was in the hospital with a  "little" heart problem. Hope to make the next one. Thanks


I also missed it due to being in the hospital.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jul 24, 2012)

Recieved package yesterday all good. Thanks again Roger for doing this.

Don Vann


----------

